# Please Help me to find place which fills co2......



## ume026 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi everyone... I am living at Bridgeport CT. My co2 tank was arrived yesterday... But, it is empty...... I wonder who could tell me where I can find a place that fills co2... 

My cell is 6469205321.... I am on the way to NY.....with my co2 tank...


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

a quick search in google shows an ABCO welding supply at 300 honeyspot rd in stratford, CT .. there are other options available as well i'm sure

search for "welding supply bridgeport, CT" in google.com

i would also look in your local phone book and check for stores under

1. welding supply
2. beverage/beer supply/distributor

or go to a local restaurant that serves carbonated drinks out of a fountain and ask them who supplies their Co2 tanks

there's is almost always at least 1 supplier in every town of decent size..


----------



## mbrant (Jul 24, 2006)

Firefighter supply companies also refill CO2 cannisters. One problem you may encounter with welding supply companies is that they are in the cannister-swapping business, not refilling. 

At my local welding supply company, those cannisters looked pretty beat-up.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

i use a local gas supply outfit.....no problems, real friendly.


----------



## bwingate (Aug 20, 2006)

southpark said:


> i would also look in your local phone book and check for stores under
> 
> 1. welding supply
> 2. beverage/beer supply/distributor


3. Look for a homebrew shop and ask them where to get it refilled.

Bruce.


----------

